# Women don't make an effort - thread locked



## John Stiles

My thread was locked. Is it because it was posted in the ladies lounge and therefore considered to have the intention of causing a row? Or is it because of the content of my post? If it's the latter, can someone elaborate


----------



## 827Aug

Both. Violation of forum rules all the way around.


----------

